# How to sell printable tickets online



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

hey guys, you've always been a great help when i need it.

i was just wondering if anyone had any insight on how to sell printable tickets online for a fundraising event. i know i could go with something like eventbright or those other sites but i was looking into something without a 5 dollar fee! Just wondering if this is possible with strictly paypal? or even an open source script that allows something like this? 

thank you


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

anyone?


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

I don't know of any of these sort of scripts, personally, since I do all construction of this sort of stuff myself, but yes a paypal based solution is possible. If you can do the programming yourself, look into 'web payments standard'. You can have it send the purchase info to a script on your server, which can then send an email to the buyer with a link to the pdf/jpg/png/whichever format of the ticket, or have an attachment of it.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You will need something at the event site to scan or authenticate that the ticket is valid and not counterfeit.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

Big K I like that idea of emailing the tickets to the users. But i'm not very familiar with paypal, how can I get their email, name, etc... if they make a paypal transaction. Is there any way I can integrate an html form into a paypal page?? So they would fill out the info and pay at the same time?

Squashman, that is what I was also wondering. I was thinking of a php script that I can create that will generate and record a sequence of random numbers, and then we can make sure the tickets are authentic if they match the name and the numbers that we have, ya know?

Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------

